# Todays smoke!!! A tale of two butts!!!



## fpnmf (Sep 29, 2012)

Got out one of the 1.38 per pound cryos and coated the 2 of them with SPOG and a heavy dose of slap yer mama hot.

Into the WSM with local pecan,KB and the guru set at 240 at 10 pm last nite..

Checked in at 3:30 am while doing the senior citizen dance. Humming along just fine.

Put the therms in at 7am to see how it was going and cranked the guru to 275.

Both right at 180...

So we are having coffee and admiring our gardening work and she sez "How about making some sliced too??"

OK..took one of them out..put in a pan and covered with foil and into the cooler. No probleemo..

Then I had big gardening plans for today and got out the tiller and got with it.

We planted a bunch more stuff.

A little later the other butt hit 205 so it went into a pan,covered with foil and coolered wrapped with towels.

Got the sliced out and sliced it...Perfect..delicious...yummm.

Made a sammie with it with cole slaw and garlic hot sauce..

Got the other one out and pulled it with forks...

Several new things I have been doing lately and am convinced it makes better chow...

Letting it cook all night without any supervision works for me..beats having to deal with pulling,packing,fridge and cleaning at night after watching it cook all day.                                                                                     

Hotter temps have no effect on the finished chow.

I was convinced foiling at 165 was the bomb..No longer..I will never foil butts again..

I cut as much of the fat off that I could get before cooking....it makes a much better cook for sure.And extra bark too.

Sooo .... the old dog has learned some new tricks..makes me happy. Many thanks to my friends here...

The Finishing Sauce I use is as follows:

1 Cup Cider Vinegar

2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar

1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning

1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper

1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes

OK here ya go!!

The sliced.













butt sept29 2012 005.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Sep 29, 2012


















butt sept29 2012 008.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Sep 29, 2012


















butt sept29 2012 009.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Sep 29, 2012


















butt sept29 2012 010.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Sep 29, 2012






Now the pulled...













butt sept29 2012 013.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Sep 29, 2012


















butt sept29 2012 014.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Sep 29, 2012






Awesome goodness...


----------



## brdprey (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice lookin butts there!







One question...well maybe two.  What is SPOG? and What is KB?  I'm trying to improve my vocabulary...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks,

Bill


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 29, 2012)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Nice lookin butts there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salt

Pepper

Onion

Garlic

KB  Kingsford Blue  charcoal..

Craig


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks good. Love some sliced with slaw..

Love the cooking at higher temp and no foil. The only time mine get covered is when I let them rest in a pan in the oven at 170.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 29, 2012)

See,See....... I been tellin' ya it's better without the "foil", Naner,Naner,Naner...

That is some "GOOD" looking Butt , my friend. Still up around $2.39 here and the Briskets...OMG


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the education Craig!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2012)

That looks great and they got some killer Bark! Very nice...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks Awesome!!! Love the leaned trimmed no foil dry chamber, juicy juicy barky barky!!! Great job Craig!!!


----------



## rickypro (Sep 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## tis2fine (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks good I almost sure I could smell those cooking from here.


----------



## gotarace (Sep 29, 2012)

Craig the butts look Fantastic. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I trim all the fat also...makes more bark on the meat. Going to have to try unfoiled all the way...been a foil at 165 guy for years!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 29, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> See,See....... I been tellin' ya it's better without the "foil", Naner,Naner,Naner...
> 
> That is some "GOOD" looking Butt , my friend. Still up around $2.39 here and the Briskets...OMG


Yup..you were right..


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 29, 2012)

tis2fine said:


> Looks good I almost sure I could smell those cooking from here.


Come on over neighbor!!


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 29, 2012)

gotarace said:


> Craig the butts look Fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup...Thanks!! I am very happy with the no fat ..no foil..

The little woman has been happy with the soft crust..Now that I do them all night ...no foil..she is ok with it.

She does not like the heat from the slap yer mama hot version tho...


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 29, 2012)

rickypro said:


> Very nice!





jarjarchef said:


> Looks good. Love some sliced with slaw..
> Love the cooking at higher temp and no foil. The only time mine get covered is when I let them rest in a pan in the oven at 170.





S2K9K said:


> Looks Awesome!!! Love the leaned trimmed no foil dry chamber, juicy juicy barky barky!!! Great job Craig!!!





Chef JimmyJ said:


> That looks great and they got some killer Bark! Very nice...JJ





PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks for the education Craig!!


Thanks fellas!!!!

  Craig


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 30, 2012)

looks great !!!

 I got two butts on at 5 this morning. Going with 300 Degrees the whole smoke and no foil.

I need to get one of those  guru . Hope Santa brings me one this year.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 30, 2012)

Craig, morning..... You are getting pretty good at this smoking meat stuff.....  I'd eat it....  Dave


----------



## navin (Sep 30, 2012)

New to the forum. The meat looks awesome and delicious. Did you take the butt you sliced out at the 180 degree temp?


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 30, 2012)

Navin said:


> New to the forum. The meat looks awesome and delicious. Did you take the butt you sliced out at the 180 degree temp?


Yup!! Thanks!!

Took it out and put it in a foil pan and capped it with foil.

Then into the cooler covered with towels..

1.5 hours later..took it out and sliced it.

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 30, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Craig, morning..... You are getting pretty good at this smoking meat stuff.....  I'd eat it....  Dave


Wait til ya see what is going on with the delicious garlic you sent me!!!!


jrod62 said:


> looks great !!!
> 
> I got two butts on at 5 this morning. Going with 300 Degrees the whole smoke and no foil.
> 
> I need to get one of those  guru . Hope Santa brings me one this year.


It is the only way to fly..

Getting the whole thing rocking in the evening and letting it cook all nite without worries is great.

Can get all the work done the next day before noon.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 30, 2012)

Navin said:


> New to the forum. The meat looks awesome and delicious. Did you take the butt you sliced out at the 180 degree temp?


Hi Navin! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!

Sorry for the hijack Craig!


----------



## rubbin butts (Sep 30, 2012)

*Great job Craig.*


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 30, 2012)

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Great job Craig.*


Coming from you Ron..I consider that a large compliment...

You have the most awesome smoker I have ever seen. And you built it!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Got a couple nice cars too!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking great Craig - I bet that was tasty


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks REAL good!!!!


~Martin


----------



## boykjo (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks great Craig.......  I helped Joel with catering his bbq this weekend... I am starting to see PB's in my sleep......


----------



## roller (Sep 30, 2012)

They look great and I need some right now.RIGHT NOW !


----------



## rubbin butts (Sep 30, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Coming from you Ron..I consider that a large compliment...
> 
> You have the most awesome smoker I have ever seen. And you built it!!!
> 
> ...


*Thanks Craig. *

*Every time I see a post from you, I think about your bacon. It was absolutely delicious.*


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this one. That is some awesome looking meat - no foil and add the slaw - pure heaven!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 4, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Don't know how I missed this one. That is some awesome looking meat - no foil and add the slaw - pure heaven!!!


Yup!!

 No more foiled butts at my house...


----------

